# LG Dishwasher Leaking



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

good luck getting anything from LG. LG dishwashers are known for door leaks. I refuse to work on them any more, haven't worked on for a couple years. Usually what I've found was the motorized vent in the door as the problem. Water would leak around that area and run between the inner and outer door making it look like a door leak.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. What you suggest is certainly something I can check out. It really sucks that after having several houses with builder-grade dishwashers that never leaked, the upscale LG does.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah, pricey is not always better. All the dishwahers built today are crap as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## acestarservices (Dec 23, 2011)

True that !


----------

